# New JBA website & Proposed 2011 schedule.



## LIPS

www.johnboatbassassociation.com​Please direct all comments to the jba forum listed on new website.  Click on the Schedule tab on left side of page to view the proposed 2011 schedule.

Thanks


----------



## T LEE

Thats the best looking jon boat schedule if seen yet !!


----------



## LIPS

T LEE said:


> Thats the best looking jon boat schedule if seen yet !!


Hope to see you guys on the water.


----------



## LIPS

All updates and results will be mass emailed to all memebers.  In order to receive these updates you must have a user id on the jba forum.  Please sign up for the jba forum and be sure your email address is correct.  
THANKS.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Thanks for stepping out, and continuing a well established Jonboat Club that competes on Sundays. 

I will see you guys on the water at a few tourneys.


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Thanks for stepping out, and continuing a well established Jonboat Club that competes on Sundays.
> 
> I will see you guys on the water at a few tourneys.



No problem, Big thanks to Mark for allowing me to keep it running and offering the scales for use.  Any and all help at the events will be much appreciated as well.


----------



## Chris S.

Hope the rules are only "proposed" too....schedule looks ok but the single angler entry fee change is ridiculous.....just curious why that was even messed with......are you afraid of singler angler entries?I think you should have consulted with past regular members of this club before you took the liberty to start rearranging numbers...not a good way to draw support from current members who like to fish solo.


----------



## LIPS

Chris S. said:


> Hope the rules are only "proposed" too....schedule looks ok but the single angler entry fee change is ridiculous.....just curious why that was even messed with......are you afraid of singler angler entries?I think you should have consulted with past regular members of this club before you took the liberty to start rearranging numbers...not a good way to draw support from current members who like to fish solo.



Thanks for the post Chris, Unfortunately I dont have time to consult this year.  Maybe at the end of this season we can all discuss next year.  

I have had conversation's with a few members who would like to have a single man division of JBA.  I am still tossing the idea around if that Strikes your attention.


----------



## Chris S.

LIPS said:


> Thanks for the post Chris, Unfortunately I dont have time to consult this year.  Maybe at the end of this season we can all discuss next year.
> 
> I have had conversation's with a few members who would like to have a single man division of JBA.  I am still tossing the idea around if that Strikes your attention.



Most everyone that fishes these tourneys is on this forum..easy to contact ...and Mark has almost everyones numbers...you made no effort to contact ALL of last few years members obviously and you've never fished a tourney with us to my knowledge so Please answer the question of why the single angler entry fee was changed....HVBA,COLDWATER,SOUTHERN all still have the half entry fee in place....I fished JBA solo for this sole reason.You got a phone number?


----------



## Reminex

I like lil waters rule on that, half the entry, but half the payout!


----------



## Jim Lee

Why are 2 man teams afraid of one old feller fishing by himself? I agree with Chris.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Reminex said:


> I like lil waters rule on that, half the entry, but half the payout!



Thanks for the support Remi ...... At least, I've got 1 fan out there 



Jim Lee said:


> Why are 2 man teams afraid of one old feller fishing by himself? I agree with Chris.



Your anglin' abilities, without lil' brother in the way ...... would scare any of us away


----------



## LIPS

Chris S. said:


> Most everyone that fishes these tourneys is on this forum..easy to contact ...and Mark has almost everyones numbers...you made no effort to contact ALL of last few years members obviously and you've never fished a tourney with us to my knowledge so Please answer the question of why the single angler entry fee was changed....HVBA,COLDWATER,SOUTHERN all still have the half entry fee in place....I fished JBA solo for this sole reason.You got a phone number?


I understand your concern. Will consider a rule change.  Never have fished a JBA tournament BUT I stepped up to run the club so anglers will still have a opportunity to fish Sunday's that have other obligation for Saturday.  I was provided Sunday with JBA contact information and half the forms are incomplete.  I also built the website to save the 200 bucks from being reduced from the classic payout.



Reminex said:


> I like lil waters rule on that, half the entry, but half the payout!


I am liking this, except for the part that I spent some time on the payout chart for JBA that is based off a 60 per team entry. lol


----------



## brandon hightower

i feel that if an angler feels confident enough to fish solo they should have no problem with paying a full entry fee. after all they would be giving only half the fee but still looking to win the whole purse. and i feel that if you pay half you get half.


----------



## Reminex

Keep the payout chart the same, if a one man team wins and paid half the entry fee, put the other half into the championship fund.


----------



## Steve78

Reminex said:


> I like lil waters rule on that, half the entry, but half the payout!



I think if a one man team can go out and beat a field of 2 man teams with no net help, etc. he deserves a full payout! Just my .02 cents


----------



## Reminex

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Thanks for the support Remi ...... At least, I've got 1 fan out there



On second thought I like the old rule!


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Thanks for the support Remi ...... At least, I've got 1 fan out there
> 
> 
> 
> Your anglin' abilities, without lil' brother in the way ...... would scare any of us away



no doubt you guys can whoop anybody alone.



brandon hightower said:


> i feel that if an angler feels confident enough to fish solo they should have no problem with paying a full entry fee. after all they would be giving only half the fee but still looking to win the whole purse. and i feel that if you pay half you get half.


If I do change the rule there is no way a half entry will receive a full pay out.



Reminex said:


> Keep the payout chart the same, if a one man team wins and paid half the entry fee, put the other half into the championship fund.


Definately



Steve78 said:


> I think if a one man team can go out and beat a field of 2 man teams with no net help, etc. he deserves a full payout! Just my .02 cents


Even if he pays half entry?


----------



## LIPS

If the rule changes.

The entry fee would change to $35 for a single angler. Half Entry plus $10 for big fish. BIG FISH entry is not optional.

The payout chart would still be based off a 60 entry fee per team.  Will be recalculated for total money entries and the single man team would only receive half the payout for spot placed.  The rest would roll into the classic funds.

Still looking for more comments on this.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Reminex said:


> On second thought I like the old rule!



 The rule has never changed @ LWB.

Single Angler Teams = Pay half - Get half ...... just like everyone else in the tournament.

On many occasions ...... one angler in the boat (2 man team), catches the majority, if not all of the fish on a given day. That particular angler beat the whole field, but they only get half the geeterz.

To each his own, but I like the pay half get half format.


----------



## Chris S.

Yeah thats the main reason I no longer fish LWB....and looks like I'll not be fishing the JBA if that is the case....LWB is the only club that pays half for half entry, one angler.....until now.


----------



## Chris S.

Jim Lee said:


> Why are 2 man teams afraid of one old feller fishing by himself? I agree with Chris.



Thanks for the support Jim.


----------



## Chris S.

Steve78 said:


> I think if a one man team can go out and beat a field of 2 man teams with no net help, etc. he deserves a full payout! Just my .02 cents



Thanks Steve and anyone else that would agree.....If one angler can beat a full field by himself........he should be paid in full.....half entry fee is fair for one angler in this jonboat stuff and has worked fine for all the other clubs including this one without being frowned on......I think these pro 1/2 purse whiners need to man up and recognize that one guy is already at a disadvantage.This rule will also apply for teams that are short one member on any given day with no sub.That 1/2 entry fee- full purse is an added incentive to participate for those without an additional stick in the boat.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Chris S. said:


> Yeah thats the main reason I no longer fish LWB....and looks like I'll not be fishing the JBA if that is the case....LWB is the only club that pays half for half entry, one angler.....until now.



All this 1/2 stuff takes away from membership money and year end Championship funds.

It is your choice to put yourself at a disadvantage, when you choose to try to out fish a 2 man team. I feel as though 1 man, at half the entry fee is given an opportunity to take away from the club as a whole.

It is your prerogative to choose which club you wish to fish with. LWB is quite different from all of the Jonboat Clubs (Good or Bad), that's what makes us Lil' Water Bassin'. We like different.


----------



## ROCKANATER

Chris S. said:


> Thanks Steve and anyone else that would agree.....If one angler can beat a full field by himself........he should be paid in full.....half entry fee is fair for one angler in this jonboat stuff and has worked fine for all the other clubs including this one without being frowned on......I think these pro 1/2 purse whiners need to man up and recognize that one guy is already at a disadvantage.This rule will also apply for teams that are short one member on any given day with no sub.That 1/2 entry fee- full purse is an added incentive to participate for those without an additional stick in the boat.



you fit right in with all the cry babys


----------



## LIPS

Chris S. said:


> Thanks Steve and anyone else that would agree.....If one angler can beat a full field by himself........he should be paid in full.....half entry fee is fair for one angler in this jonboat stuff and has worked fine for all the other clubs including this one without being frowned on......I think these pro 1/2 purse whiners need to man up and recognize that one guy is already at a disadvantage.This rule will also apply for teams that are short one member on any given day with no sub.That 1/2 entry fee- full purse is an added incentive to participate for those without an additional stick in the boat.



Well thanks for you input Chris.  Can I ask why you dont have a partner?


----------



## Chris S.

ROCKANATER said:


> you fit right in with all the cry babys



Thats Funny that was my first impression of you 7 years ago, and  Yeah....thats what most  including your "buddys" have always called you..... past and present.....no body cryin' here ...just stating the FACTS.


----------



## Chris S.

LIPS said:


> Well thanks for you input Chris.  Can I ask why you dont have a partner?



Sure you can ask,.....I felt I didn't need a partner with the playing field leveled by incentives and I actually enjoy competitive Jonboat fishing SOLO.Next ?


----------



## Chris S.

HAWGHUNNA said:


> All this 1/2 stuff takes away from membership money and year end Championship funds.
> 
> It is your choice to put yourself at a disadvantage, when you choose to try to out fish a 2 man team. I feel as though 1 man, at half the entry fee is given an opportunity to take away from the club as a whole.
> 
> It is your prerogative to choose which club you wish to fish with. LWB is quite different from all of the Jonboat Clubs (Good or Bad), that's what makes us Lil' Water Bassin'. We like different.




Gimme a break,1/2 stuff takes away from nothing...it adds new membership moneys as well as entry fee dividends and participation to the pot.....some folks just get humiliated and cant handle when one guy happens to clean their wallet...thats the scope of this whole deal....
This is the JBA an established club we are talking about with rules that have worked fine for everyone involved and have been in place for 11 years...you have a club....why are you so heavily pushing your views of LWB onto this club now?????


----------



## LIPS

cool.  good luck to you this year.


----------



## mrbass1000

I think a single man should pay half entry fee but win full pot. A two man team pays full entry and wins full pot.The money payed by each man is the same. We only split the pot between a two man team because we are a team. Just my toughts.


----------



## Reminex

HAWGHUNNA said:


> The rule has never changed @ LWB.


I meant the old JBA rule not LWB.  I just couldnt be seen agreeing with you. you know I like to

Fishing alone can have some huge advantages, especially in the spring and when sight fishing, not having to worry about boat positioning for a partner, casting, you get to keep your mind on fishing instead of what your partners ole lady is saying on the phone behind you.  Look at some of the awesome weights Terry's one man trail brought in.   Personally I don't have a partner to catch extra fish and help me win. I have one to help split cost, share fishing stories for 8 hours, share lures and techniques, and to have someone to "plan" before trips and celebrate after a good day.  
If I ever decide winning a little extra money is more important I'll fish nothing but Lucas and Juilette and ill go at it alone.


----------



## Reminex

How do the "Big" bass boat tourney trails handle this?
Im not trying to be smart, just curious since ive never fished them.  Is it a entry fee per boat or angler?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Chris S. said:


> Gimme a break,1/2 stuff takes away from nothing...it adds new membership moneys as well as entry fee dividends and participation to the pot.....some folks just get humiliated and cant handle when one guy happens to clean their wallet...thats the scope of this whole deal....
> This is the JBA an established club we are talking about with rules that have worked fine for everyone involved and have been in place for 11 years...you have a club....why are you so heavily pushing your views of LWB onto this club now?????



I'm not pushing anything into or onto the JBA Chris.

I have supported this club since day 1, when Ken Duke started it (ask anybody). I have fished events with these guys for 11 years.

I have never asked anyone to change their rules, nor have I ever declined from participation because I did not agree with their rules.

The JBA is now under a new structure. You came on here voicing your opinion (as a member), and since I too am a member (of 11 years) ...... I thought that I also had a right to voice my opinion.

And yes ..... if a club holds back a percentage of the entry fees to fund their Championship, then 1/2 priced entry fees payed by single angler teams do take away from those funds.


----------



## Reminex

I know its  
but since this thread has so much activity, does anyone know if HVBA has a schedule ready since te meetng was last night?


----------



## Chris S.

The ONLY remedy I see to this would be to take the unpaid half of the full entry from the winnings in the event the solo angler actually places/wins then.....that is a fair resolution to the club money issue and will not leave things looking so biased toward a man who wants to fish these tourneys solo if he chooses.


----------



## Chris S.

I just want to share a public Thank You to Mark Lozynski  for Leading and organizing this fun and challenging club for the 7 years I have fished with  and I hate to see you pass it on.....I believe you know I have great respect for you as a club leader and as an Accomplished Fisherman....Notable thanks to Russell and Chris L.for their help with the club too.


----------



## brandon hightower

Chris S. said:


> Thanks Steve and anyone else that would agree.....If one angler can beat a full field by himself........he should be paid in full.....half entry fee is fair for one angler in this jonboat stuff and has worked fine for all the other clubs including this one without being frowned on......I think these pro 1/2 purse whiners need to man up and recognize that one guy is already at a disadvantage.This rule will also apply for teams that are short one member on any given day with no sub.That 1/2 entry fee- full purse is an added incentive to participate for those without an additional stick in the boat.



if you feel that you are at such a disadvantage why dont you get a partner i understand that some people fish alone by choice. but if those people feel that they are good enough to win the whole purse then they shouldnt have a problem paying the whole fee.


----------



## Steve78

Reminex said:


> I know its
> but since this thread has so much activity, does anyone know if HVBA has a schedule ready since te meetng was last night?



Yes, HVBA does have a schedule, but I wasnt there at the meeting, so I'm gonna keep my opinion of it to myself. But the bright side is they have laid off Stn Mtn and and Varner 4 times a year and fish no more then twice at any lake. There are Juliette, Lucas and JW Smith dates.  I dont have the exact schedule on hand, Mike should have it posted soon.

I never even realized that any club did this until this year when reading the Lil Water Rules...there are other ways to make up for paying a man full payout that you would have paid out to a full man team anyway, so your not losing out anywhere for the classic fund. If your losing anything at all, its the one man teams who will choose not to fish anyway because of this rule.

I as a tournament director have no problem paying out a full winning to Jim Lee when he has wiped up the field several times over 2 years fishing solo. And nobody in Coldwater has ever said anything to me about it being unfair. I do agree that our classic is low when it comes to payouts, but that is something we plan on correcting next year, but this will not and never will be an option as long as I am running my club. All solo anglers are welcome in Coldwater, if you can win solo against our competition which is some of the stiffest around, then you deserve a good payday! Again, just my 2 cents and I am not trying to push our club rules onto anyone, just saying that it works and it works fine, HVBA pays out the same no matter how big the team and they are and have been doing well also.


----------



## T LEE

I don't want to go solo(no free sandwiches)
Just make it a standard boat fee with a 2 person limit(problem solved)


----------



## Jim Lee

T LEE said:


> I don't want to go solo(no free sandwiches)
> Just make it a standard boat fee with a 2 person limit(problem solved)



I`ll bring the sandwich. You bring the net!


----------



## Chris S.

Reminex said:


> I meant the old JBA rule not LWB.  I just couldnt be seen agreeing with you. you know I like to
> 
> Fishing alone can have some huge advantages, especially in the spring and when sight fishing, not having to worry about boat positioning for a partner, casting, you get to keep your mind on fishing instead of what your partners ole lady is saying on the phone behind you.  Look at some of the awesome weights Terry's one man trail brought in.   Personally I don't have a partner to catch extra fish and help me win. I have one to help split cost, share fishing stories for 8 hours, share lures and techniques, and to have someone to "plan" before trips and celebrate after a good day.
> If I ever decide winning a little extra money is more important I'll fish nothing but Lucas and Juilette and ill go at it alone.



It's not about winning a little more Chris, it is about saving a little more money as a solo angler so that we are able to participate in more clubs/ tourneys.....I think most people understand the philosophy here..


----------



## T LEE

Jim Lee said:


> I`ll bring the sandwich. You bring the net!



As long as i get to split the cheese thats ok with me Jimmy BIG TIME!!!( Look's like you got the net)


----------



## ROCKANATER

Chris S. said:


> Thats Funny that was my first impression of you 7 years ago, and  Yeah....thats what most  including your "buddys" have always called you..... past and present.....no body cryin' here ...just stating the FACTS.



you or anybody elsehas ever heard me cry  unless i taking about all you sissys yes i said that and man enough to back it up so stop hanging with the wemon and be aman...  184 banks rd griffin i anit scared


----------



## Chris S.

brandon hightower said:


> if you feel that you are at such a disadvantage why dont you get a partner i understand that some people fish alone by choice. but if those people feel that they are good enough to win the whole purse then they shouldnt have a problem paying the whole fee.



You answered your own question....as I did for you a few posts back.


----------



## Chris S.

ROCKANATER said:


> you or anybody elsehas ever heard me cry  unless i taking about all you sissys yes i said that and man enough to back it up so stop hanging with the wemon and be aman...  184 banks rd griffin i anit scared


----------



## ROCKANATER

jba is a fine club..fished with them alot of years....go jba


----------



## LIPS

Chris S. said:


> The ONLY remedy I see to this would be to take the unpaid half of the full entry from the winnings in the event the solo angler actually places/wins then.....that is a fair resolution to the club money issue and will not leave things looking so biased toward a man who wants to fish these tourneys solo if he chooses.



I am liking this too.


----------



## Chris S.

LIPS said:


> I am liking this too.



Thanks for considering.


----------



## LIPS

Chris S. said:


> I just want to share a public Thank You to Mark Lozynski  for Leading and organizing this fun and challenging club for the 7 years I have fished with  and I hate to see you pass it on.....I believe you know I have great respect for you as a club leader and as an Accomplished Fisherman....Notable thanks to Russell and Chris L.for their help with the club too.



Ditto!  I wish he was running it too.


----------



## LIPS

Since yall are picking the website apart are there any other topics to discuss?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> Ditto!  I wish he was running it too.



Your heart and dedication for our sport will help you to take this jonboat club to heights that it has not been to in years, Daniel.

While some will balk at the changes that the club may undergo, others will support and appreciate the fact that someone was willing to see that it's legacy continues.

I too can and have appreciated the fairness and sportsmanship that Mark Lozynsky has always displayed, but as I stated earlier ....... the JBA is headed for new structure, and you have my full support as the New Director of the club.

Club Directors, and Tournament Directors have and will always receive criticism. While it is important to listen to your members ....... you can not allow for a few of them to make every decision that concerns the club as a whole.  

Welcome aboard the community of tournament/club director, my friend. You may learn quicker than not, why some choose to hand over the torch.

Terry Lee


----------



## LIPS

Thanks for the support HAWGHUNNA


----------



## Jim Lee

LIPS said:


> Since yall are picking the website apart are there any other topics to discuss?



Daniel, you won`t please everyone. Set your rules and let people choose to fish or not.


----------



## Reminex

Chris S. said:


> It's not about winning a little more Chris, it is about saving a little more money as a solo angler so that we are able to participate in more clubs/ tourneys.....I think most people understand the philosophy here..



Once again the lines of communication seem to have been broken.  My point was not to say its about winning more money, my point was that "I believe it can be so advantageous to fish alone that I/others could win more."
I say this as a response to the before mentioned arguement that a solo angler is at a disadvantage b/c he is solo.  And b/c of that disadvantage he should only pay half.
My thoughts from the get go were pay half, get half the purse.  That way  solo guys can still donate....I mean particapate in as many clubs as possible.

P.S.  I wish we could get a club started with no money involved, just good old fashioned bragging rights to the winner.  But then nobody would show.


----------



## Reminex

If we really wanted to be fair I think we should double Team Lee's,Team Yarter, and Team Lozynsky's entry fees and cut mine in half.  They really have an unfair advantage!!!


----------



## Reminex

LIPS said:


> Since yall are picking the website apart are there any other topics to discuss?



Nope just glad to see some young blood in the mix.  One day youll have Terry's Job as The go to man in Ga and your Brother will be the man in N.C.  Maybe by then I can be your Rockanater sidekick.  You can call me the Reminater
Sorry Rock im just really bored right now, hopefully youll bite and keep this thread alive.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Reminex said:


> If we really wanted to be fair I think we should double Team Lee's,Team Yarter, and Team Lozynsky's entry fees and cut mine in half.  They really have an unfair advantage!!!



I hope that you mean double entry fees for "The Older Team Lee Guys"  ....... Jr. & I don't have no unfair advantages, we are the new Team Lee.


----------



## Shane B.

*Really*

Are you all really arguing over these few dollarsIf I fish by myself then I pay it all if I want it all!  Put it toward the points championship or something !


----------



## Reminex

Shane B. said:


> Are you all really arguing over these few dollarsIf I fish by myself then I pay it all if I want it all!  Put it toward the points championship or something !


Yes we have a bite!
I love to argue,  and it is an important rule change that interested parties have a right to address.  Beats the heck outta listening to the weatherman tell me for the 32nd time in 5 minutes that its cold and to stay off the roads. 

Terry in hindsight I can see it might be unfair to double yalls entry, instead just pay for mine fully and that will help even it out!


----------



## LIPS

Jim Lee said:


> Daniel, you won`t please everyone. Set your rules and let people choose to fish or not.



Thanks Jim.


----------



## Shane B.

LIPS said:


> Thanks for the post Chris, Unfortunately I dont have time to consult this year.  Maybe at the end of this season we can all discuss next year.
> 
> I have had conversation's with a few members who would like to have a single man division of JBA.  I am still tossing the idea around if that Strikes your attention.


Good move changing this rule !


----------



## LIPS

Sorry Chris S.  The rule stands.  I will try to arrange a banquet at the end of 2011 season where all members and potential members can discuss concerns of JBA.  For now I need to move on to other things.  Sponsors, etc.....


----------



## Chris S.

Reminex said:


> Once again the lines of communication seem to have been broken.  My point was not to say its about winning more money, my point was that "I believe it can be so advantageous to fish alone that I/others could win more."
> I say this as a response to the before mentioned arguement that a solo angler is at a disadvantage b/c he is solo.  And b/c of that disadvantage he should only pay half.
> My thoughts from the get go were pay half, get half the purse.  That way  solo guys can still donate....I mean particapate in as many clubs as possible.
> 
> P.S.  I wish we could get a club started with no money involved, just good old fashioned bragging rights to the winner.  But then nobody would show.



    I couldnt agree with you more on the advantages......and as far as Donations I have made quite a few with a win or a place scattered here and there. 


I look forward to your competition this year Chris.....I really do....Lucas and Juliette included.

As far as the bragging rights go....I'd show for a friendly day on the water.......just say when.... we'can flip for where.


----------



## Chris S.

LIPS said:


> Sorry Chris S.  The rule stands.  I will try to arrange a banquet at the end of 2011 season where all members and potential members can discuss concerns of JBA.  For now I need to move on to other things.  Sponsors, etc.....




Thats cool....just what I expected from the moment I read the new LWB,,,, I mean JBA Rules.


----------



## LIPS

Chris S. said:


> Thats cool....just what I expected from the moment I read the new LWB,,,, I mean JBA Rules.



Good luck at T'haw


----------



## Chris S.

LIPS said:


> Good luck at T'haw



Appreciate it.


----------



## LIPS

Just a reminder.  If you are intrested in JBA at all.  I really need you to make a username on the JBA Forum so that I can use that forum to mass email all members.  Thanks.
http://jba.myfanforum.org/


----------



## LIPS

Thanks to those of you who have made the logins on the JBA forum.  Email sent with the latest update.


----------



## LTZ25

I say you pay full entrance and if you want to fish alone great, if you win the $ all yours


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

brandon hightower said:


> i feel that if an angler feels confident enough to fish solo they should have no problem with paying a full entry fee. after all they would be giving only half the fee but still looking to win the whole purse. and i feel that if you pay half you get half.



I aint one of the dawgs in the fight but I will ditto this.


----------



## DOBCAngler

If the entry is $50, $100 or $1,000 for one two or three man teams, it makes no difference.  I think the issue is when you have a "club" the club should voice it's opinion.  A club is owned by the members not an individual.  Changes should be made by a majority vote by club members.  I have never been in a club where such a change would take place without a meeting and a formal vote.  I think this is where the real issue is.  

Now I could care less what the entry is.  I have paid way more to fish so I have no beef with that.  I personally think it should of been voted on during a formal meeting.  That is just me.  I have never fished with JBA but will attend a few events this year thanks to the schedule you have.  I turned over DOBC last year to a new President and Secretary and they made a few mandates without an actual vote.  The club collapsed partially because of this.  If you are a tournament trail then it's you and your board members rules.  If it's a club then it's the club members rules.

Just my 2 cents worth here.


----------



## LIPS

DOBCAngler said:


> If the entry is $50, $100 or $1,000 for one two or three man teams, it makes no difference.  I think the issue is when you have a "club" the club should voice it's opinion.  A club is owned by the members not an individual.  Changes should be made by a majority vote by club members.  I have never been in a club where such a change would take place without a meeting and a formal vote.  I think this is where the real issue is.
> 
> Now I could care less what the entry is.  I have paid way more to fish so I have no beef with that.  I personally think it should of been voted on during a formal meeting.  That is just me.  I have never fished with JBA but will attend a few events this year thanks to the schedule you have.  I turned over DOBC last year to a new President and Secretary and they made a few mandates without an actual vote.  The club collapsed partially because of this.  If you are a tournament trail then it's you and your board members rules.  If it's a club then it's the club members rules.
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth here.



thanks for your opinion. rules are set. lets go fishing.

black shoals and stone mountain are approved.  Trying to make sure one more event is ok and we are all set.


----------



## Steve78

DOBCAngler said:


> If the entry is $50, $100 or $1,000 for one two or three man teams, it makes no difference.  I think the issue is when you have a "club" the club should voice it's opinion.  A club is owned by the members not an individual.  Changes should be made by a majority vote by club members.  I have never been in a club where such a change would take place without a meeting and a formal vote.  I think this is where the real issue is.
> 
> Now I could care less what the entry is.  I have paid way more to fish so I have no beef with that.  I personally think it should of been voted on during a formal meeting.  That is just me.  I have never fished with JBA but will attend a few events this year thanks to the schedule you have.  I turned over DOBC last year to a new President and Secretary and they made a few mandates without an actual vote.  The club collapsed partially because of this.  If you are a tournament trail then it's you and your board members rules.  If it's a club then it's the club members rules.
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth here.


Good point Matt, I do not make any decisions myself without input from the Coldwater members, its just not right. Club members pay dues to be a club and I think they deserve the same voice in major decisions, everything, rules, schedule, etc. Now if there is a meeting that someone was offered to attend and they choose not to show for whatever reason, then they do not have a leg to stand on when it comes to arguing a rule change or whatever the argument may be. Just my thoughts on the matter, I am also planning to attend some JBA tourneys this year.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

DOBCAngler said:


> If the entry is $50, $100 or $1,000 for one two or three man teams, it makes no difference.  I think the issue is when you have a "club" the club should voice it's opinion.  A club is owned by the members not an individual.  Changes should be made by a majority vote by club members.  I have never been in a club where such a change would take place without a meeting and a formal vote.  I think this is where the real issue is.
> 
> Now I could care less what the entry is.  I have paid way more to fish so I have no beef with that.  I personally think it should of been voted on during a formal meeting.  That is just me.  I have never fished with JBA but will attend a few events this year thanks to the schedule you have.  I turned over DOBC last year to a new President and Secretary and they made a few mandates without an actual vote.  The club collapsed partially because of this.  If you are a tournament trail then it's you and your board members rules.  If it's a club then it's the club members rules.
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth here.



I agree with Dobc, as does Steve ..... and I'm positive that Lips also agrees with Dobc's statement.

With that being said, this club was gonna fold. Daniel asked if he could be allowed to keep the club afloat. So, in being able to do so ...... he made a change or two in the rules.

Daniel (obviously) did not call for a JBA annual meeting, probably because there never has been one in the past. Daniel has mentioned though, that he would try to put together a meeting after the 2011 season.

As Steve pointed out though, if anyone shows for the club meeting ..... then, they are the only members that deserve to have a say in rule changes, scheduling, etc. etc.

I know that Daniel will put out as much effort that is needed to have the old and new JBA members appreciate his efforts towards keeping this club around.

I appreciate the efforts that he has put forth already, and look forward to working with him on Georgia's post season events.

Terry Lee


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> I agree with Dobc, as does Steve ..... and I'm positive that Lips also agrees with Dobc's statement.
> 
> With that being said, this club was gonna fold. Daniel asked if he could be allowed to keep the club afloat. So, in being able to do so ...... he made a change or two in the rules.
> 
> Daniel (obviously) did not call for a JBA annual meeting, probably because there never has been one in the past. Daniel has mentioned though, that he would try to put together a meeting after the 2011 season.
> 
> As Steve pointed out though, if anyone shows for the club meeting ..... then, they are the only members that deserve to have a say in rule changes, scheduling, etc. etc.
> 
> I know that Daniel will put out as much effort that is needed to have the old and new JBA members appreciate his efforts towards keeping this club around.
> 
> I appreciate the efforts that he has put forth already, and look forward to working with him on Georgia's post season events.
> 
> Terry Lee



Thanks Terry, exactly what I meant.  We will have a meeting and address any concerns that JBA members have at the end of the 2011 season.


----------

